# Disconnecting the EGR valve -Any benefits ?



## RestoRider/AltimaGXE (Apr 14, 2017)

Can disconnecting the EGR valve on the 2.4 liter or using a block off plate
help to protect the intake manifold gasket from early leaks ? 

The reason I ask this is because a friend of mine has a 99 Altima and his has
the JDM 2.4 motor. It does not have an EGR valve. I guess the emissions
on the Jap motors are less than the ones here. 

So can the EGR and all related hoses be removed and blocked off on the US version?

Would this cause CEL or driving issues ?

If you have done this to your car please chime in or post a comment. 

Many blame the EGR for hot spots in the manifold that cause the gasket failure around the #4 cylinder.


----------

